# lets fish or better lets catch



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am in missouri city and am looking to share the expenses on my boat hopefully you are in the area. I prefer GYB but open to other areas as long as my boat dont get scraped by oysters and rocks. Been fishing for years but I am not an acomplished catcher, mostly I fish. Let me know if you are interested in sharing a trip. send pm I will take up to two besides myself - the boat is small only 20'


----------

